# wired 2 fish contest; minn kota talon!



## JonBoatfever (Apr 18, 2012)

https://blog.wired2fish.com/[email protected]&_hsmi=BE513492&_hsh=3c734baff7ee22ba4f78ceb0951dab49&utm_campaign=EmailMarketing_Minn+Kota+Talon+Giveaway_20120418

another cool one to see on the back of a tinny!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 18, 2012)

lol damn ya beat me to it i was just about to post it, I'm in


----------



## fender66 (Apr 18, 2012)

In to win!


----------



## W2FTodd (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting as always! We will be having one of these Talon giveaways per quarter so there will be 3 chances to win this year.

Hey Chris, how's that beautiful puppy doing?


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2012)

NOBODY enter ok! I need this one! :LOL2:


----------



## Lennyg3 (Apr 18, 2012)

do you take bribes? lol. IN

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 18, 2012)

That would look really great on my tin, I'm IN


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 19, 2012)

[-o< IN [-o<


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 19, 2012)

That thing would work really good on the rivers. I entered.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 19, 2012)

[-o< =P~ [-o< =P~ IN


----------



## MartyMoose (Apr 19, 2012)

This would help me stay :arrow: IN my favorite fishing spots!!!


----------



## vahunter (Apr 19, 2012)

Im innnnn! I would love this (like anyone on here haha) thanks


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 19, 2012)

I've thought about making my own by attaching two eye bolts through my transom and carrying a 7' piece of re-rod.... this is much sexier though. IN


----------



## lswoody (Apr 19, 2012)

I got in!!!!!!


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Apr 19, 2012)

Heck, I'm in.


----------



## devilmutt (Apr 19, 2012)

IN [-o<


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## troilo1288 (Apr 22, 2012)

im new here this is my second post but im in


----------



## Brine (Apr 22, 2012)

8)


----------



## maldo (Apr 22, 2012)

Hook a Brotha up! 8)


----------



## catmansteve (Apr 23, 2012)

IN


----------



## aluminumboatlover (Apr 24, 2012)

TOTALLY IN I WOULD LOVE THAT!!! [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## BinzlBrew (Apr 30, 2012)

Hope this is how it is done.

Good luck to all. I know we could all use one.


----------



## kycolonel138th (May 1, 2012)

:USA1: IN


----------



## New River Rat (May 2, 2012)

IN


----------



## TheMaestro (May 7, 2012)

All in


----------



## fish devil (May 8, 2012)

:twisted: *IN!!!*


----------



## dirtrunner29 (May 8, 2012)

I'm in. I really need one of these.


----------



## W2FTodd (May 9, 2012)

You guys are awesome!


----------



## fender66 (May 9, 2012)

G2Wired said:


> You guys are awesome!



+10

But so is Wired 2 Fish. I don't see anyone else giving away cool prizes like this!


----------



## Hanr3 (May 9, 2012)

IN
When I win, not if, WHEN I'll sell it to the highest bidder. :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66 (May 9, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> IN
> When I win, not if, WHEN I'll sell it to the highest bidder. :mrgreen:



A buck, two, ninety eight! :LOL2:


----------



## Pete G (May 10, 2012)

Im in, Thanks for the chance


----------



## Scot21x (May 10, 2012)

I am in


----------



## Hanr3 (May 10, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > IN
> ...



=D> 

:LOL2:


----------



## captdan (May 15, 2012)

Count me In! :mrgreen:


----------

